# 208-230 3 phase ac



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

vasparky264 said:


> ive been ask to finish a installation of a 3 phase, 208-230 condenser unit for a walk in freezer.* the previous "electrician" has 3 conduits ran from 3 disconnects. 2 sets are 120v, one set 220. not having a schematic or installation manual, should I run the 2 hot 120v legs to L1, and L2, and the 230v to L3??*
> Another question is the unit has a time clock and a defrost module. the defrost module is set to dff=15, and high=20. does it need both? what are thr settings on the module, I know the time clock should be set to 4 times a day. its a turbo air tho25xr404a3


This is no time for you to learn about walk-in freezers.

1) The chance that this really is a 3-phase system is NIL.

It's going to prove out to be a 208VAC single phase system. A true 3-phase system would be HUGE, HUGE, HUGE.

Even big grocers don't use 3-phase freezer systems. 

Yup.

2) *Smells like he knew what he was doing.*

Without a schematic, what the heck you you think we can figure out over the Internet ?

We can't even figure out your experience level, nor anything else that would decide the issue.

3) This is Foreman/Master level decision work -- that would require EYES ON to decide what's up. 

There is SO MANY ways this can go.

a) Heat strip around the door...

b) Condensor...

c) Chiller-blower...

d) Defrost...

e) Internal lighting...

f) Pilot lights for lighting... ie trick switches that require neutrals, etc.

&&&&

Throw this problem back up-stairs. It's not your problem.

You're a builder -- not a designer.


----------



## vasparky264 (Aug 23, 2017)

FYI, it IS a 3 phase 208-230 system. apparently you have not experienced a common commercial condenser. I say common because its not my first. the question was where to place the high leg. and again FYI, the installation/service manual is not available online. the only other question was the defrost setting on the module, the unit has a timer also. I have set that.
as for your a-f, those are not the question. thanks but no thanks, apparently you don't know the answer to my 2 questions either


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

3-phase Commercial systems are UNCOMMON.

3-phase are Industrial sized systems.

BTW, your OP is not much help.

We, the Internet, don't have 'second sight.'

If you're as seasoned as you post... then why are you asking here ?


----------



## mgraw (Jan 14, 2011)

telsa said:


> 3-phase Commercial systems are UNCOMMON.
> 
> 3-phase are Industrial sized systems.
> 
> ...


3ph Commercial systems are very common. Usually 1hp and above, although some fractional hp are available.

I agree the op is not giving much information.


----------



## mgraw (Jan 14, 2011)

Try this pdf.

http://www.turboairinc.com/media/manuals/ac/REFRIGERATION SYSTEM INSTALLATION & OPERATION MANUAL.pdf


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Unless there is a neutral present, it doesn't matter where the high leg goes.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

vasparky264 said:


> ive been ask to finish a installation of a 3 phase, 208-230 condenser unit for a walk in freezer. the previous "electrician" has 3 conduits ran from 3 disconnects. 2 sets are 120v, one set 220. not having a schematic or installation manual, should I run the 2 hot 120v legs to L1, and L2, and the 230v to L3??
> Another question is the unit has a time clock and a defrost module. the defrost module is set to dff=15, and high=20. does it need both? what are thr settings on the module, I know the time clock should be set to 4 times a day. its a turbo air tho25xr404a3


You should not be doing this. You can't even explain your voltages right.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

telsa said:


> 3-phase Commercial systems are UNCOMMON.
> 
> 3-phase are Industrial sized systems.
> 
> ...


Typical Telsa.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Our little grocery store has 3 phase units. I guess we are uncommon.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

First of all welcome aboard @vasparky264!

As a fellow Virginian I hate to bust your chops but your description of the electrical side of this is terrible.

This condensing unit would require it's own properly sized (OCP) 3 phase disconnect period the end!

Not sure what you are talking about with the 2 sets of 120v and one set of 220v???

As for the refrigeration controls if you don't work with them on a regular basis leave them to the HVACR guy that will be doing that side of the work.


----------



## Roger (Jul 7, 2007)

vasparky264 said:


> FYI, it IS a 3 phase 208-230 system.


There is no such system unless you had something specially configured with some creative transformer windings. You will either have a 120/208 Wye or a Center tapped 240/120 Delta, the latter will have a "high leg" but it makes no difference where it lands on phase to phase loads.

Roger


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

telsa said:


> 3-phase Commercial systems are UNCOMMON.
> 
> 3-phase are Industrial sized systems.
> 
> ...


You don't know what you're talking about *again* but you love to give advice


----------



## scotch (Oct 17, 2013)

Seems you are a bit out of your depth here on this one....maybe ask a commercial Refrig guy to set you right so you understand going forward...if you smoke this unit it's costly .


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Roger said:


> There is no such system unless you had something specially configured with some creative transformer windings. You will either have a 120/208 Wye or a Center tapped 240/120 Delta, the latter will have a "high leg" but it makes no difference where it lands on phase to phase loads.
> 
> Roger


You are correct of course but I think what the OP meant was the unit was marked '208-230'.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

vasparky264 said:


> ive been ask to finish a installation of a 3 phase, 208-230 condenser unit for a walk in freezer. the previous "electrician" has 3 conduits ran from 3 disconnects. 2 sets are 120v, one set 220. not having a schematic or installation manual, should I run the 2 hot 120v legs to L1, and L2, and the 230v to L3??
> Another question is the unit has a time clock and a defrost module. the defrost module is set to dff=15, and high=20. does it need both? what are thr settings on the module, I know the time clock should be set to 4 times a day. its a turbo air tho25xr404a3


I think there is a reason why someone did bring 3 disconnect switch due one disconnect switch is on three phase and if you say 220 volts sound like it is a delta connected system ( that you need to verify the correct voltage and *rotation* due most compressors do not like to run backward at all which you will know quick.) 

The other two I belive is 120 volts Line to netural disconect switch due as I mention above if that is the case ya got delta system that why they bring it out so advoiding a high legs connection on control system.

Really I feel you should have HVAC or refridge tech assit you on the connection due there is many way it can go wrong on this.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

The reason they don't have three phase ac's is because nobody can figure out how to go up thru the block work for them without furring the walls.


----------



## vasparky264 (Aug 23, 2017)

*thanx*

I guess I left a couple things out. the person that set the unit, used existing disconnects plus a new one...anyway, ended up with 3...wrong? yes manageable to get it working? yes...that was not the question, the power was there. YES, the plate on the unit says, '3 PHASE, 208-230v!!!!! that also was not in question, unless you are 'telsa'....my only questions were the high leg placement because of the timer and defrost regulator father down the path and the setting of the timer & defrost reg.....anyway, I want to thank everyone exept telsa for your input and support against telsa.  I'm sorry I cant remember right now which one of you answered and was right about the high leg but i thank u twice..thr unit is working and working well. figured out the regulator ALL BY MYSELF telsa, one day you might even install one of these high tech, 3 phase units, 'although you will probably have a manual', but if not, contact me, i'll walk u through it


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Going_Commando said:


> Typical Telsa.


Telsa's an alright guy . Just , if you have technical questions
he's prone to busting balls a bit. He's busted mine more than 
a couple times:thumbsup:


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

This is freaking awesome, the guy asks a very basic question and get all over Tesi.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

vasparky264 said:


> I guess I left a couple things out. the person that set the unit, used existing disconnects plus a new one...anyway, ended up with 3...wrong? yes manageable to get it working? yes...that was not the question, the power was there. YES, the plate on the unit says, '3 PHASE, 208-230v!!!!! that also was not in question, unless you are 'telsa'....my only questions were the high leg placement because of the timer and defrost regulator father down the path and the setting of the timer & defrost reg.....anyway, I want to thank everyone exept telsa for your input and support against telsa.  I'm sorry I cant remember right now which one of you answered and was right about the high leg but i thank u twice..thr unit is working and working well. figured out the regulator ALL BY MYSELF telsa, one day you might even install one of these high tech, 3 phase units, 'although you will probably have a manual', but if not, contact me, i'll walk u through it


welcome to the forum.
Telsa is one of our senior electricians. New guys are not permitted to bark at old dogs!
Learn the rules bro.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

lighterup said:


> welcome to the forum.
> Telsa is one of our senior electricians. New guys are not permitted to bark at old dogs!
> Learn the rules bro.


Especially one that doesn't know the difference between delta and Y. ****ing tool.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

sbrn33 said:


> Especially one that doesn't know the difference between delta and Y. ****ing tool.


the way i see it..treat the forum the way you would being the new 
guy to a job...do you really waltz in there and start giving the seniors
(let alone juniors) attitude ?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I commend the newbie for calling bull**** where he sees it. 

I wonder if he would be interested in purchasing a very slightly used waveski


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

lighterup said:


> welcome to the forum.
> Telsa is one of our senior electricians. New guys are not permitted to bark at old dogs!
> Learn the rules bro.


The pack rules of hierarchy apply!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> I commend the newbie for calling bull**** where he sees it.
> 
> I wonder if he would be interested in purchasing a very slightly used waveski


:clap: :clap: :clap:


:vs_laugh: :vs_laugh: :vs_laugh:


----------

